# The Darwin Chainsaw Award Winner Is



## clint53 (Feb 6, 2021)

From a friend on FB today.


----------



## MacAttack (Feb 6, 2021)

I can't even imagine a situation where you would want to lock the throttle open...milling?


----------



## clint53 (Feb 7, 2021)

MacAttack said:


> I can't even imagine a situation where you would want to lock the throttle open...milling?


I have no idea for the reason why.


----------



## Manic84 (Feb 7, 2021)

MacAttack said:


> I can't even imagine a situation where you would want to lock the throttle open...milling?





clint53 said:


> I have no idea for the reason why.






Maybe his hand went bad and he had to?


----------



## Mnmacguy (Feb 7, 2021)

Right on!! Ash in Evil Dead 2

Sent from my SM-S367VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MacAttack (Feb 7, 2021)

Manic84 said:


> View attachment 888073
> 
> 
> Maybe his hand went bad and he had to?
> ...


HAIL TO THE KING BABY!


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 7, 2022)

Moron alert


----------



## Husky Man (Apr 7, 2022)

Overwatch said:


> Moron alert



I’m no professional, but Dayum, he started with the back cut, way too deep with the upper cut of the face cut, never got to the lower cut of the face cut. Pure Luck that he didn’t kill himself or anyone else 

Doug


----------



## John Lyngdal (Apr 7, 2022)

In the old days some saws came with a throttle lock button.
Then the lawers desended like vultures and poof they were gone.


----------



## mike515 (Apr 20, 2022)

Husky Man said:


> I’m no professional, but Dayum, he started with the back cut, way too deep with the upper cut of the face cut, never got to the lower cut of the face cut. Pure Luck that he didn’t kill himself or anyone else
> 
> Doug


I am a pro and yeah....you're right. What an idiot.

Edit....I just did a bid for a great customer who we do a lot of timber work for. As we were walking it out, she had a few trees she wanted to drop herself and dispose of. I was like "You're paying me by the hour to do what you want and it will take me about 20 seconds per tree to put these trees down. At least let me take the bounce out of them and you can cut them up yourself if you want to once they are down. She is nearly 60 and wants to drop her own trees so we argue about it a little bit sometimes.


----------



## KarlD (Apr 20, 2022)

Even old ladies should be allowed to experience the rush of cutting a deserving tree down. In similar circumstances I have pretended to be pleased they want a go themselves and just ask them to let me watch to keep an eye out for those sneaky problems that only someone with lots of experience can see. All but once people have been happy to have me watch over them.


----------

